# The Modern São Paulo



## Tom... (Jul 11, 2008)

diMonteiro said:


> Não, os ônibus tem apenas 2 partes. Não era o trem não cara?





Na verdade o onibus articulado tem sim 3 parte! Creio que os trens sao bem diferentes dos onibus!


----------



## Rajude (Aug 16, 2008)

*Avenida Paulista/ Paulista Avenue



















DownTown
















































































*


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

I liked these last photos....but it´s a little bit old and I suppose this thread is goin to show the modern part of the city.


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

Exato, as fotos são lindas, mas estou falando do novo centro financeiro da cidade. Pode postar suas fotos no thread que acabo de fazer, The Classic Sao Paulo!


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

Tom... said:


> Na verdade o onibus articulado tem sim 3 parte! Creio que os trens sao bem diferentes dos onibus!


Não sabia que era onibus de 3 partes e, como não sou de São Paulo, nem sabia que a cidade tinha isso! Legalm))


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

really good!


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Huge city, great pictures.


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

nice pictures! Sao Paulo is beautiful at night!


----------



## maorus (Aug 6, 2009)

Sao Paulo is like nothing Iv'e ever seen!


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

Acho muito legal este palácio e este parque, deveria ser mais aproveitado!


----------



## wicca13 (Jun 23, 2006)

Sao Paulo is amazing! Love those pics... very modern and different!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Really love these big open squares in São Paulo ... just wonderful. Perfect for artists no doubt.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

^^^^^

That observation coming from a Parisian Girl is really a " insult"


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ For you or me? São Paulo or Paris? :naughty:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

^^^^

:rofl:

" São Paris "...End of discussion !


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

That interchange bridge is so cool.


----------



## Fabeiro (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow, Sao Paulo semellase nalgunhas fotos a Tokio... moi moderno o centro!


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

^^

Verdade, no que diz respeito ao número de edifícios e aparência caótica, é como uma Tokyo do sul! kay:


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

samba_man said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> That observation coming from a Parisian Girl is really a " insult"


:lol:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

samba_man said:


> ^^^^
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> " São Paris "...End of discussion !


^^ :lol::lol: My ass!!


----------



## P.Otto (Jan 28, 2009)

diMonteiro said:


> Acho muito legal este palácio e este parque, deveria ser mais aproveitado!


Esse palácio é bastante aproveitado. É a sede do Tribunal de Justiça de SP. A praça é bastante aproveitada pelo mendigos que tomam banho nas fontes


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

^^
Corrigindo... poderia ser melhor aproveitado :lol:


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

diMonteiro said:


>


First pic is wonderful


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos from Sao Paulo :cheers: thanks for sharing


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

kay:


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

Achei este banner, lindo.


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

Never seen this side of Sao Paulo before! Great photos!


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

^^
It seems that only the 'concrete jungle' of Sao Paulo is released ..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

diMonteiro said:


> Achei este banner, lindo.


Very nice photo for a banner @diMonteiro


----------



## WorldMost (Jul 18, 2009)

Great pic

Sao Paulo is so modern city


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice photo for a banner @diMonteiro


Stayed with 4 on average, was banner in April 1009


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

WorldMost said:


> Great pic
> 
> Sao Paulo is so modern city


And classic!
The Classic Sao Paulo


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Great! :cheers:

Paulista Avenue:









:nuts:


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

^^
Otima foto da Paulista, parece que não tem fim...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

diMonteiro said:


> Stayed with 4 on average, was banner in April 2009


Was a banner? I didnt remember that...


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

diMonteiro said:


> ^^
> Otima foto da Paulista, parece que não tem fim...


Seria bom se não tivesse mesmo! :lol:


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

SP is a great city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Also, this photo here is also great:


>


----------

